

Amazing HTML5 and CSS scroll effects - geekfactor
http://www.samsung.com/us/microsite/galaxysII/?cid=ppc_GII_goo_C-Galaxy+S_Galaxy+S_samsung+galaxy

======
socialmediaking
Here is a similar type of page but for a Sony Tablet S product
<http://discover.store.sony.com/tablet/#specs/diagram>

------
andrewfelix
Campaign monitor used this effect quite some time ago...
<http://www.campaignmonitor.com/hiring/>

------
gregsqueeb
I remember seeing this one a couple months ago:
<http://www.nikebetterworld.com/>

------
dazbradbury
script doing the work:
<http://www.samsung.com/us/microsite/galaxysII/js/script.js>

Quite nice to see in action from a code perspective, but I'm not sure I
actually like the final page layout...

------
JonoW
Nice idea, but very jerky for me (FF7)

